
Microsoft Offers $10,000 Prize for a Better Spell Checker - bbutchireddy
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2010/12/microsoft-offers-10000-prize-f.php
======
huxley
Hate to be a spoilsport, but ...

$30K (there are 5 prizes altogether) seems cheap to get an "irrevocable,
royalty-free, worldwide right and license" to several spell-checker
implementations, particularly since you give Microsoft indemnity if they
"accidentally" use your approach. You even have to agree that you won't ever
ask for additional compensation or credit.

[http://web-ngram.research.microsoft.com/spellerchallenge/Doc...](http://web-
ngram.research.microsoft.com/spellerchallenge/Docs/SpellerChallengeOfficialRules.pdf)

